# One for the machinery restorers...



## pcb1962 (10 Oct 2020)

Look at this beauty


----------



## Trainee neophyte (10 Oct 2020)




----------



## AES (10 Oct 2020)

pcb1962 said:


> Look at this beauty





"HORRIBLE" colour (only IMO of course) but otherwise, what a great-looking piece of kit.


----------



## Trevanion (10 Oct 2020)

Bit of oily sludge on that and it might look interesting!

I like this one:


----------



## AES (10 Oct 2020)

Trevanion said:


> Bit of oily sludge on that and it might look interesting!
> 
> I like this one:





Again, nice looking bit of kit, but do you REALLY like that colour Trevanion?? (Ah well, "different strokes ...... " as they say)!


----------



## Trevanion (10 Oct 2020)

AES said:


> Again, nice looking bit of kit, but do you REALLY like that colour Trevanion?? (Ah well, "different strokes ...... " as they say)!



Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## lurker (10 Oct 2020)

That shocking pink reminds me of an incident when I was working.

A very expensive and complicated bit of kit was due to arrive on a certain day and time.
Cranes organised plus nuclear constabulary escort. No show! Boss rang to ask where it was. Oh we decided not to send it today, as we are a bit behind and by the way what colour do you want it?
Boss rants about not letting us know and that twenty odd people were sitting twiddling their fingers. Final words were I don't care if it's flipping (or summat) pink just get it delivered.

The kit was exactly the same colour as that wadkin and it looked great in its location.


----------



## marcros (10 Oct 2020)

I don't like the wadkin but I do actually like the mill. It looks a very good paint job too


----------



## Droogs (10 Oct 2020)

Must be a birthday present for his missus. i think she'll like it a lot


----------



## Trainee neophyte (10 Oct 2020)

Umm...is it racist to note that there is something missing from the Wadkin video. Health and safety at all times, otherwise...


----------



## Trevanion (10 Oct 2020)

Trainee neophyte said:


> Umm...is it racist to note that there is something missing from the Wadkin video. Health and safety at all times, otherwise...



He was born without his right hand, can't lose what you didn't have already!


----------



## Trainee neophyte (11 Oct 2020)

Trevanion said:


> He was born without his right hand, can't lose what you didn't have already!


I did think at the time it was a pretty crass point to raise. I blame alcohol, frankly.


----------



## Sideways (11 Oct 2020)

Got to love personal taste, but that little indulgence has cost him £1,000 off the resale value when he comes to sell it


----------



## pcb1962 (11 Oct 2020)

Sideways said:


> Got to love personal taste, but that little indulgence has cost him £1,000 off the resale value when he comes to sell it


I'm not so sure, marketed in the right circles he could possibly sell it as a work of art to someone who doesn't have a clue what it is.
Anyway a Bridgeport is a keep-for-life thing once you've done the restoration, there isn't really much that you can upgrade to.


----------



## Droogs (11 Oct 2020)

It's kinda growing on me; makes me think of candy floss


----------



## AES (11 Oct 2020)

Droogs said:


> It's kinda growing on me; makes me think of candy floss



"Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"!


----------



## TFrench (11 Oct 2020)

pcb1962 said:


> Anyway a Bridgeport is a keep-for-life thing once you've done the restoration, there isn't really much that you can upgrade to.


I'm not so sure about that - bridgeports are vesatile, but the R8 spindle is a big minus. Given the choice of an old bridgy or a more modern "decent" brand taiwanese machine like an XYZ 3000 I know which one I'd rather have - and the price would be similar.


----------



## ScottandSargeant (11 Oct 2020)

Looks great... Mark Wilkinson had some great machines done up in a similar fashion... and the most amazing workshop heater I have ever seen


----------



## Farmer Giles (11 Oct 2020)

I met Bruce and his Wadkin PK before it was pink. I bought an AGS12 off of him. He's a Lovely chap, and the chairs and other furniture he makes are real quality. I just moved my 2 Wadkin PKs from the barn into the workshop for renovation, they will not be pink, purple or tartan. Probably grey


----------



## Gary james (10 Nov 2020)

pcb1962 said:


> Look at this beauty



I would call it (very noticeable )and very nice superb looking machine,once it’s been put to work and the shines off it will blend in


----------



## Gary james (10 Nov 2020)

Farmer Giles said:


> I met Bruce and his Wadkin PK before it was pink. I bought an AGS12 off of him. He's a Lovely chap, and the chairs and other furniture he makes are real quality. I just moved my 2 Wadkin PKs from the barn into the workshop for renovation, they will not be pink, purple or tartan. Probably grey


May I suggest a very suitable colour for a wadkin (rustolium) Verdi rustolium colours are scarce at the present time and I’ve just restored a wadkin 9” surface planer so I purchased 450ml dark green 450ml dark blue 450 ml white all in hammered hammerite mixed them together and it was great if you’ve ever seen the colour of the very first Dewalt Ras saws with the curved arms that’s the colour it really suits a wadkin


----------



## Gary james (10 Nov 2020)

Ps sorry but what is a pk is it short for planer/thicknesser


----------



## Trevanion (10 Nov 2020)

Gary james said:


> Ps sorry but what is a pk is it short for planer/thicknesser



It's the model of the machine, a Wadkin PK is a saw with a sliding table.


----------

